# Birth Of The Takers (blood mongers)



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

"Arucul, have you ever wondered if our existence had any other meaning than to kill and destroy?" Gringham whispered as his every word breathed frost in the cold winter air. Arucul, the most faithful of all mongers turned his rough featureless head around and replied in what Gringham could have sworn the most harsh yet graceful tone he had heard in the many years they've been working together. "Our presence has no meaning other than to cleanse the universe of its filth and to die in the attempt. Other than that, we're nothing but pawns of a far larger chess board than this one" he grunted as he nudged the little wooden chess board. Gringham sat motionless on the dirt ground, he sighed a heavy sigh "Brother, as you're the most faithful amongst us, tell me why the emperor has chosen to abandon us ..." Gringham was cut off abruptly by the shadowy entrance of Ivan the Truthful. "we shall hear nothing more of that Gringham" muttered Ivan in a low and gritty tone as he walked past the pair in a elegant pace. He nodded "aye sir.." he whispered. The waning fire crackled noisily in the jagged interiors of the cave the marines were taking refuge in. Shadow washed over them and silence was broken by the feint drizzling and the deathly breeze that took away three of their battle brothers in this deathmarch. Arucul brandished his bolter, cleaning the magazines and loading it, he was quite calm about their current situation, he was humming a tune as he listened from his Equinox MP3 player. Tarnith, a fellow marine who was sleeping right next to the humming giant struggled with the ruckus "damn you aracul, we're in a -u-king deathtrap here and you're still humming?! ridiculous!" the angry marine bellowed in such a ferocious tone the surviving marines all woke up to turn and stare at the blank reply on araculs face. "what are you so worked up about? We're dying by the second, the repulsive stench of nurgle swarms this cursed planet." Arucul shouted back, lightning lit up the sky in strong crackles of which the violent thunders rolled in. The two monstrously sized men both stiffened theirs fists and both eyes threatened one another. "ENOUGH!" cried Ivan, his agitated expression brought utter silence, his hand rubbed his face as he sighed "The scars have decided to abandon us as they denied all vox access to HQ..." "impossible" denied Arucul, "our own brothers? Blasphemy! complete Blasphemy!" "yes i understand how you feel Arucul for this is as hard to swallow as our own brothers becoming traitor on ye faithful day." Gringham smashed the boulder he was leaning on as he become enraged by the new grim news. "WHY" he cried. "why.." Ivan grabbed his long black locks of hair and tied up as he put on his worn helmet. "Grab all we can brothers, Gringham, we're going to find out whats going on." The weary marines struggled as they stood up, the bolters appeared heavy and half the men were slouching and none could manage a drilling pace apart from The truthful himself. They dragged themselves across the barren land spotting nothing but a few carcasses along the way. They marched for hours still straight on till horizon. "Master Ivan, our vox system is catching an imperial distress signal not far from here" Luraine stated as he tuned the different buttons and switches. Ivan turned around with a emotionless face to grab the manual headphones, he placed it on his recievers to make out a distress protocol "write this down and anaylze it immediately, it's an imperial guard protocal, 146-334-MTX.." Gringham thought to himself, it was almost a dream to him, they were abandoned by their own and now, on a planet only a few days away from the warp, they pick up distress signals from imperial guardsmen. "sir" said lucraine in a stern tone, he was jolting things down on a ripped piece of paper as he followed on to type on their Manual VOX IT3 system. "... this is... unerving, it appears that imperial protocol 146-334-MTX has been non existent ever since the great heresy. The protocol was for the exclusive use of the Steel Back legion, a sub division of the predesccesor of the current death korps." said the surprised and unnerved marine as he quickly ran through all the details making sure there wasnt a mistake in the analyzation. Ivan stood idle and quiet piecing together the information he had just recieved from his fellow brother. " no mistake Lucraine?" "none sir" "co ordinates of distress?" "N32-W21, 15 km from here sir" "alright brothers, split into two squads, 3 men each, Arucul and gringham on me and the rest on Jorguf, let's make this quick, on the double!" The veteran marines sped through the terrain with lightning fast speed and utterly ridiculous agility. they were swift, efficient and within their movements, elegant. Lucraine tuned his vox in while on the move "sir, the distress signal is just.. over...." The marines stopped in front of an abandoned imperial looking fortress. "there.." finished Lucraine in a stunned tone. "amazing, look brothers a pre heresy imperial fortress in the likes of this kinda place, proves to us how mighty the emperor was!" said Arucul, exaggerating the glory in a very very.. sarcastic tone. The fortress was awe inspiring, standing over the marines with an unnatural prowess, its gate as though living stared into theirs hearts with a bitter feel of malevolence. "careful brothers, do you feel the corrupt presence?" cautioned Ivan...

"indeed i do"



Please comment! i need adivce on how to continue my chapter fluff so criticism is appreciated! (constructive ones that is )


----------

